# My new Tennessee Walker :)



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh my goodness shes beautiful! i LOVE her colouring!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

lmbo Didn't know if that was you or a giant piece of bubblegum someone rudely stuck to the saddle!

Anyhoo, She is a lovely girl, I love how rich her color is!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's pretty. How tall is she?


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

haha the bubblegum!
I love the flaxen mane and tail....she is pretty!


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

wow i love tn walkers that color.there almost never that color around here!


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the look of your mare! Elegant and refined, definantly a lady


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I live her facial expression in the second picture.


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

She is very pretty and her color is rare! She is 14.3 hands high. She thinks she is the coolest thing ever. She would make an awesome show horse as she holds her tail high, and has the fastest movements and smoothest. I am in the process of training her still but she is great at walk, trot, and canter. She is a sweetheart! She is soo talented!


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

and yes the pink bubblegum outfit rocks! its so warm! I need a face mask though and pink boots


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww. She's cute! I have Walkers also. I don't usually like sorrels/chestnuts, but when they have the white/flaxen mane and tail like that, they are gorgeous. Just like her. Congratulations on your purchase!!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oooh, she's a beauty!! Good luck with her! 

She looks so much taller than she is...


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I am coming to taker her!! she can come be friends with Laddie a half walker he would love her. i do to!!


----------



## AlternativeEquineTraining (Nov 6, 2009)

appy rider you are actually not far from me at all.. Im in cadillac! Lol. Shes not for sale yet, once I finish her training she will be! She's a little to refined for my likeing. She is beautiful I just like my big fat qh's lol.


----------

